# I7 3770k lga1155 overclocking



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi all, my friend came up to me from work today and asked if i could help him build his gaming pc and also overclock the cpu and graphics too. So i asked him for all the items ans models for them so i can research into it. What he has is the following:

I7 3770k lga1155 unlocked processor

Asus saber tooth z77 motherboard

Sapphire hd 7970 over clock edition

Corsair ddr3 16 gb ( 2 times 8gb)

Cpu cooler: arctic xylene rev. 2

Extreme


Based on the above can we overclock the prosessor and graphics higher but safly? Also does the motherboard have a overclocking software built in the bois? and how would be the best way to overclock it and what settings/temps/ voltage are we looking for?


Many Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

First what is the make and model number of your PSU?

It should all lie within that.

It should be noted that OCing new parts today isn't really needed as for one it will VOID your warranty and two doesn't give you much performance.


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

corsair hx 850w is the psu, and all he is wanting is the most out of his processor and graphics for his new build.

Thanks alot


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Its my suggestion that he keeps it stock but its up to him.

Anyways, to OC the CPU you'll want to do that in the BIOS. Start out with 10% overclock and see how the system behaves. If you want more you can do 25%

As for the GPU you can use this: https://www.sapphireselectclub.com/ssc/TriXX/TriXX.aspx


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for that really helps, and may i ask what danger will i have with overclocking it if you recommend it to be stock? I thought it would be ok to do as it is an unlocked unit and have heard reports of people getting 4.5ghz out of it when stock its set to 3.5ghz and with turbo boost 3.9ghz, just curious. I think this motherboard had a gui interface in the bios for overclocking? what is it im looking for in paticular to adjust? And as for temp is no higher than 75 degrees safe?

Thanks alot :smile:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The listed components are top quality and certainly more than capable.
What is hoped to be gained by OC,ing a 3.5GHz CPU?
Is there any games/apps that the CPU can't handle properly at stock speeds?
OC'ing newer CPU's is basically pointless and voids warranties.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> Thanks for that really helps, and may i ask what danger will i have with overclocking it if you recommend it to be stock? I thought it would be ok to do as it is an unlocked unit and have heard reports of people getting 4.5ghz out of it when stock its set to 3.5ghz and with turbo boost 3.9ghz, just curious. I think this motherboard had a gui interface in the bios for overclocking? what is it im looking for in paticular to adjust? And as for temp is no higher than 75 degrees safe?


For one you will VOID the warranty.

Two you take a risk of taking more power away from other items in the PC.

Three heat can becoming a huge problem. If you hitting 75C while ideal then that's too hot.


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Got you, thanks i'll see what he wants to do. If it voids the warranty then why is it an unlocked edition? no having a go just curious that all. Also whats stopping me overclocking then if their is an issue load the stock setting back to the cpu and returning as Intel would see the chip with stock settings on. 

If he is happy leaving at stock any point clocking the graphics to give it a boost during gaming? as that is his primary purpose.

Thanks


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Morgiee said:


> Hi all, my friend came up to me from work today and asked if i could help him build his gaming pc and also overclock the cpu and graphics too. So i asked him for all the items ans models for them so i can research into it. What he has is the following:
> 
> I7 3770k lga1155 unlocked processor
> 
> ...


For just gaming, there's nothing to be gained by overclocking any of that. Maybe if you play on three screens with Eyefinity, you could overclock the video card - otherwise it's not worth it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That PC should own any game out there at this time.
I would see no reason to OC a 7970 GPU.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

read my guide on how to overclock an i2500k its technically the same for your cpu but you will have different voltages.

I have the same motherboard as you but I must say if you have no idea about the BIOS then your going to struggle with overclocking. The BIOS is not software nor does it have software built in.

It is a series of settings on a chip that tells your computer basic information such as how to regulate voltages, how to recognise hardware and how to boot the system.

The idea of overclocking is to manipulate those settings to achieve a greater cpu speed than what the cpu is designed for.

I always overclock, always have but technically in this day and age there is no need to do it but it is fun and can be addictive. Just dont drink and overclock you can get some weird results.


----------

